# [Raven Guard Roleplay] The Barbastan Crusade - Behind Enemy Lines



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*No Longer Accepting Characters!* 



> Last updated 14:08pm, 12 June 2012.
> 
> Reason: character acception.











_"Victorus Aut Mortis"_​~Warcry of the Raven Guard​
Hello and welcome to my latest Roleplay. As it turned out, I didn't need much convincing with the Interest Check thread which I posted yesterday, but I've decided to go with the second option. For those who didn't see the Interest Check Thread, here's a quick summary as to what you'll be doing if you participate in this Roleplay: 

*The Barbastan Crusade*​
During the 41st Mellenium, the Barbastan Worlds have come under attack by a large alliance of Chaos Forces lead by the infamous Tyrant of Badab himself, the ruthless former Astral Claw Huron Blackheart and his armada of renegade Chaos forces. These forces are intent on laying waste to the Barbastan Worlds, and in response, a group of Space Marine Chapters, and several Imperial Guard Regiments, have dispatched forces to stop Huron Blackheart and his renegades from claiming a large, strategically important area of space.

The Barbastan Worlds are a large area of Space near the Raven Guard's Chapter planet, Deliverance, and if the Barbastan Worlds fall into the hands of the forces of Chaos, they would allow Huron Blackheart and his Red Corsairs a clear shot at the Chapter planet of one of the first original Space Marine Legions, something that the Raven Guard Chapter Master has decreed that this cannot be allowed to stand. Although the Raven Guard are a stubbornly independent Chapter, the Raven Guard 2nd Company, lead by the fearsome Aajz Solari. The Raven Guard were not the only Imperial force that answered the call of the Chapter Master though, and as well as several Imperial Guard Regiments, lead by Warmaster Victon Kai, have come to aid the Raven Guard after the scale of the threat was quickly realised. The Warmaster and his Imperial forces were not the only ones that offered aid for the Raven Guard, who soon found themselves not only allying with Sisters of Battle and warriors from the Adeptus Mechanicus, but also Space Marines from the Salamanders, the Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Silver Skulls and White Scars Chapters. 

However, the Imperial forces still found themselves outnumbered by the massive Chaos threat that had come their way, spearheaded by Huron Blackheart's Red Corsairs. This was widely acknowledged as one of the biggest Imperial Campaigns of the latter half of the 41st Mellenium, as it was still ongoing as the Mellenium drew to its end. 

We pick up the story in the fifty-fourth year of the Crusade, near the planet of Thorodon Major, where a search and destroy mission has gone horribly wrong, crippling a large potion of the Raven Guard forces and leaving the depleted 1st Assault Squad of the 2nd Company, lead by Sergeant Jerad Korvis, stranded behind enemy lines with no way of getting back to the main Imperial Lines. All contact to the main forces of the Imperium's Crusade severed, the Raven Guard have found themselves near the Chaos Bastion Fort Indomitable, and in order for the Imperial Guard approaching Fort Indomitable to survive, they must cripple the enemy defences without the Red Corsairs detecting them.

*Recruitment:*

Rules:

In this Roleplay, you will play as part of the six-strong Assault Squad Korvis. There are a few rules you must follow before you take up command of an Adeptus Astartes however, which can be found below:

*I.* No God modding. This means, you don't suddenly go off on your own and come back the next day having destroyed Fort Indomitable and have news of the location of the Primarch Corax. This also means that you don't kill off fellow members of the Squad, after all - they are your teammates, and you have fought with them for years. 

*II.* Respect your fellow Roleplayers. You know that phrase? Treat others how you wish to be treated yourself? Well, that applies to this roleplay here. 

*III.* I want a reasonably sized entry for your update. I don't want one roleplay update to be the length of the latest _A Song of Ice and Fire_ novel, but nor do I want it to be a one-liner update.

*IV.* Follow the Character sheet (below) exactly. We don't want a Raven Guard with a Thunderwolf riding about the place. 

*V.* Be committed! I will do my best to update this roleplay weekly and you must do your best to post! If there are Real life issues (such as holiday/vacations, exam preparation or deaths in the family) that cause you to miss an update, then remember to let me know in advance, via a PM or on this thread.

*VI.* Stay in character in Roleplay threads. We don't want a Raven Guard deciding to become the next Darth Vader or something like that, and developing force-like powers, as much as I think a Space Marine with the Force would be awesome, it's not for this Roleplay. 

*VII.* Have fun! This is the most important Rule, I know it's cheesy, but it's true. If you don't feel like you're enjoying the Roleplay and it becomes too much of a chore for you, let me know how you think it could be improved and I'll take your thoughts into account.

Now that that's out of the way, here's the Character Sheet. I'm accepting six players maximum, and be sure to read other players Character Sheets before you update. We don't want 6 Space Marines with exactly the same weapons, exactly the same backgrounds and exactly the same names running about the place. 

Character Sheet:

_Name:_ So, what's your name? Remember, we want a Raven Guard-esque name like Aajz Solari, not a one like Hef Bloodteeth running around the place, I'm afraid. Also, the name must not be one of an already established character in the 40k/Fantasy novels/rulebooks. We don't want several Lokens running about the place.

_Age:_ So, how old are you? Remember, this is a Raven Guard Assault Marine that we're talking about here, so we don't want a 5 year old Astartes, nor a 100000 year old one. Characters should be aged between 60 and 150, the younger the better. 

_Appearance:_ What do you look like? Describe your hair colour, eye colour etc. You may also describe your armour in this paragraph.

_Personality:_ Is your character arrogant? Is your character loyal? How about sarcastic? How about calm in the deadliest of situations? Is your character a Ragnar Blackmane, or a Cato Sicarus of the Raven Guard? 

_Background:_ How did your character become an Assault Marine? Remember, you're assigned to an Assault Squad after exemplary service in a Devastator Squad, so what deeds did you do in that Devastator Squad to make it into the Assault Squad? 

_Weapons/Equipment Choices:_ To start off with in this roleplay, you will have the following Equiqment and Weapons Choices:

A Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Jump Packs, frag and krak grenades.

Helmets are optional but recommended, and you must also state what type of armour your character has. You're limited to anything between and including the Armour Marks IV-VI. 

*Accepted Characters:*

I. Corvane Shaan, played by Romero's Own. 
II. Aethon Tev, played by Malochai. 
III. Lex Korvus, played by Lord of the Night.
IV. Sciathan Cleite, played by darkreever. 
V. Damir Roath, played by Euphrati. *
VI. Alesso Reshi, played by HOGGLORD. 

*This user has asked me if he can lower his character's age to 45. I have allowed this, but this will only be allowed once as the sole exception. Expect other characters to have more experience than Damir Roath in this Roleplay. 

In this Roleplay, Sergeant Korvis will be played by me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting looking RP your starting up here, though I do hope that if you wind up doing a sequel you don't split the players to controlling their own forces. So damned boring and hard to control, from what I have seen anyway.

That aside, a few questions and a comment:

-What age range are you looking for? The five to one million thing is funny, but doesn't really help; and given the propensity for some players to make their space marine characters hundreds of years old (because anything short of one hundred is simply not enough or something), I don't think we will need to see six +150 year old marines running around.

-Wargear options are to be first come first serve correct? I'll likely only be interested in the stock gear myself, but to see three or four people all vying for plasma pistols or flamethrowers, or attempting to reserve that gear (which kinda isn't fair to others) seems a tad silly.

-What is the minimum size action thread post your looking for? You say no one liners, but such a thing has long been covered in the rules for this section. (Four sentence minimum remember.) And adding to that, you say no novels but what is to long in your book?

-How many posts per update are you going to be allowing? Is it one and done, or as many as a player wants as long as they hit the post minimum each time?

-What company are we all from and who is leading this Raven Guard strike force/shadow-company? Be kinda strange for some of us to somehow come from different companies after all.

And finally my comment: I do hope you are _*not*_ planning to make a character sheet for Korvis. Never did see a need for the GM to limit his/her 'leading' character(s). No character sheet for the sergeant would leave it open to you when information is revealed about him to the characters, or if something not revealed really needs to be changed (within reason) then your still free to do so. I know I did it with the pack leader of my own RP, who's past has undergone a number of alterations since initial inception.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

_Name:_ Corvane Shaan

_Age:_ 84

_Appearance:_ Corvane stands at 6 foot outside his power armour and weighs 250lb. He is as muscular as you would expect of a superhuman soldier. Corvane's skin is a strangly pale. His hair is long and a dark black. His eyes are also black, leaving him looking strange and almost dead. When in his amrour he is a formidible sight. He wears the 'beacked' helmet of the Mark VI armour he so proudly wears. His power armour is decorated simply. The obvious squad and chapter markings stand out on his blaxk armour. He carries a small bundle of frag frenades on his hip which he uses often. He has a cloth, blessed by the chaplain, hanging from his belt. His jumpack is strapped to his back.

_Personality:_ Corvane is calm and slow to anger. he reads situations carfully before endagering himself or his brothers. He is feircly loyal to the Emporer and despises any aliens, espeachily Chaos and Orks. He is freindly and warm, making other marines calm and relaxed. He is never quiet, preffering to talk than brood. He is a strong optimist, even if the goin ggets rpugh. He beleives that the Raven Gaurd can gain strength and thrive even as he grows pale himself. But when battle calls Corvane is always ready. 

_Background:_ Corvane was born into a poor minig family upon Deliverance, homeworld of the Raven Gaurd. His father was a miner and his mother stayed at home to look after the young Corvane and his three older sisters. Corvane was always in awe of the hulking soldiers of the Raven Gaurd and often watched them. From a very young age he had set his heart on becoming a Raven Gaurd. He trained himself as best he could, running, lifting weights and reading. And so at the age of 18 he offered himself to the Raven Gaurd. 

They saw that he was a possibly great warrior so prepared him and rose him to the rank of Neophyte. But geneseed was scarce for the Raven Gaurd and Corvane had to wait for four years before a small amount of precious geneseed arrived. During that time the large group of Neophytes was cut down to only a small handful, Corvane included. It was just after this shipment of geneseed that Huron Blackheart and his armada of renegade Chaos forces attacked the nearby space intent on laying waste to the Barbastan Worlds. If the Barbastan World were to fall then Huron would have a clear shot at Deliverance itself. This could not be allowed to happen. A great army of Space Marines and Imperial Gaurd was called together and sent to defend the worlds.

Corvane grew up fast and was soon armed with a missile launcher and sent into the cauldron of war that the Barbastan Worlds had become. He fought bravly for one so young and proved his brilliance and great potential in a great battle against an army led by the Tyrant of Badab himself. Corvane's squad was massacred yet somehow Corvane himself survived. He found himself alone and surrounded by enemy forces. But he proved his heart by not running, instead he brethed deeply and lined up a shot at Huron Blackheart. He squeezed the trigger and the missile roared through the air. Huron had not time to react but he was saved by the suicide of one of his Terminator bodygaurds. Corvane turned and retreated back to Imperial lines where his efforts granted him rise to the Assult Squad of Sergeant Korvis. From that day Corvane has sworn he will take Huron's head, even if he dies trying.

_Weapons/Equipment: _ 
A Jumpack
Chainsword
Bolt Pistol
Mark VI Helmet
Mark VI Armour
A selection of Grenades​


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Interesting looking RP your starting up here, though I do hope that if you wind up doing a sequel you don't split the players to controlling their own forces. So damned boring and hard to control, from what I have seen anyway.
> 
> Thanks, and I'll bear this in mind. I might do sequels where you follow the adventures of a different Imperial or even Chaos force in the same Crusade.
> 
> ...


Thanks for commenting, and answers are in yellow.

*Romero's Own:* As mentioned above, I'm toning down the age of Assault Marines from anywhere between 60 and 150, the lower the age the better. However, I'm not going to allow you to start off with A pair of Lightning Claws I'm afraid, and not just because they're not available with the Codex options for Assault Marines (the list that I stated above). You may have the option to wield them later in the Roleplay. Other than that, your character is good to go. You're in as long as you do what I've suggested.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i understand what you are saying. I just thought lightning claws because Ravan Gaurd are famous for using them a lot. Changes made.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Aethon Tev

Age: 73

Appearance: 

Aethon is tall, standing just over 6’ when not armoured, and despite being more wiry than muscular, he’s as strong as any. He has a scar on his right cheek and short, jet black hair that seems to absorb light, as are his eyes, which appear to glint evilly in the wrong light, and his skin looks tough and is pale - he always seems to have a pale tinge to his skin, regardless of the situation.
His beaked 'Corvus' pattern armour is decorated with a couple of bird skulls; one on his right shoulder and the other on his chest. These are attacked by silver chains. His left shoulder pad has silver studs, and the right shoulder pad is the standard white with the Raven Guard symbol on. His white helm has a red gem in the centre with a small golden laurel coming up from it.

Personality: 

Aethon is aloof of mortals, thinking that their role is merely to accommodate him and his peers. He can joke about with his comrades, but has a very sarcastic sense of humour. When he’s fighting, he becomes very serious, and thinks ill of those who fool about or try and compete, rather than attempt to complete the mission as efficiently as possible. His opinion on giving into battle rage is that it’s a foolish thing to do; rather one should direct it and use it to become more deadly and efficient. Whilst he's as loyal to the Imperium and the Emperor, he would rather defy them than place one of his brothers in danger.

Background:

Aethon Tev originates from Deliverance, and since a child looked up to the Raven Guard almost like angels. He was raised to be loyal to the Emperor and follow His laws and Dictates. He knew that the cycle of recruitment wasn’t a common occurrence, and didn’t ever truly believe that he would be chosen. So, when he was, he was awed and determined to prove he was worthy. 

Since joining the Raven Guard, he has strived to advance, to perfect the modus operandi of adaptable warfare. His preferred method is using a jump pack in combination with his pistol and chainsword, but is perfectly capable of using a bolter or other weapon should the situation arise. 

Weapons/Equipment Choices: 

-Bolt Pistol
-Chainsword
-Frag and Krak Grenades
-Jump Pack
-Mk. VI ‘Corvus’ Power Armour


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i hate to point out Malochai but Raven Gaurd are all pale with black hair and black eyes due to their geneseed.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

My bad - Raven Guard are not my forté. Changed!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

> *Eventually* each Marine's skin becomes pure white while their hair and eyes darken, becoming black as coal.


 Raven Guard are pale and have dark hair and eyes but they are not as extreme for young marines as you 2 seem to have it. For example it would probably take at least a century for pure black hair and eyes to the extent you have claimed. Young marines will have dark hair and probably dark eyes as well as paler skin than usual but they will not look dead with pure white skin and pure black hair


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> i understand what you are saying. I just thought lightning claws because Ravan Gaurd are famous for using them a lot. Changes made.


Actually its really only something that Shrike and Ardaric Vaanes are famous for using (in addition to the the playable version of Shrike's wing in the previous codex.) Solari of the second/fifth was noted for his lack of jump pack at times and general use of a bolter; while Korvideae of the eighth wields a thunder hammer.

The Raven Guard excel in the area's of hit-and-run and stealth, but they have always operated under the M.O. of adaptive warfare. Each of the shadow-companies are designed to operate on their own without the need of assistance, and that would mean that should one come up against a situation where a land raider assault is the only option, they can perform it rather than relying on assault squads.


To which I must comment on the alteration for background. While some chapters do put an emphasis on certain roles within the chapter (such as assault marines) because of the style of fighting the Raven Guard use, having all full marines versed in the styles of tactical, assault, and devestator marine would be key to this. (In the end, what I think I'm trying to say here is that having us 'earn' the right to be part of an assault squad in a chapter that favours being able to adapt is pretty strange; and screams more of mundane marines than the specialists that are the Raven Guard.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Lex Korvus

Age: 80 years old. 

Appearance: Lex is slightly shorter than most Raven Guard, standing at 7.6ft tall but has the average amount of bulk. His hair is cut close and short in a military style cut, and is jet black. His skin is pale white and his eyes are completely black, as with all Raven Guard. His armour is MK VI and is typically Raven Guard, his _Corvidae_ is attached to his right shoulderpad and carries five Raven skulls.

Personality: Lex is noted for his negative attitude, sarcasm and disrespect, though never serious, towards the higher ranks. He is anti-social and prefers the company of machines, which will likely lead him to a future as a Techmarine, which he often does spot repairs on and is knowledgeable of weapon maintenance, which is the key reason he interacts with others outside of missions. His intelligence and aptitude with machines makes him a asset to any squad and is the key reason he has not been brought up on charges of insubordination, though he is usually smart enough to know when to keep quiet.

Background: Lex Korvus joined the Raven Guard at 11 years old and hails from the northern forests of Kivahr, his trials went well and he was noted for having caught five Kivahren Ravens during the final stealth trials, passing into the Scout Company after twelve years. Lex spent twenty-five years in the Devastator Squads after roughly thirty years in the Scout Company. His service as a Devastator was meritous but mostly unexceptional, it was his prowess at close combat that saw him elevated from the ranks of Devastators and into the Assault Squads. Lex's most shining moment during his Devastator service was being part of the fusillade of lascannon fire that destroyed the Ruination Brigade of Chaos Defilers on Etil IV, though his most exemplary service was as a Scout where he completed many missions behind enemy lines and was credited with sabotaging the interior defences of the renegade Sarcophxian Rifle Guard 182nd Regiment's fortress during the Amoni Pacification, which effectively broke the command ranks of the resistance and allowed for a quick end to the campaign.

Weapons/Equipment Choices: Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Jump Pack, Frag and Krak grenades.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*LoTN*, *Malochai* - Welcome aboard! Your profiles look okay to me, and now that both of you have joined, there's only three spots left.

*Romero's Own*, your changes look okay to me. Should be fine.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Awesome; can't wait to start


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So does this mean that I am the only one who has noticed the fact that Lex Korvus is eighty (80) years old, was a devestator for thirty-five (35) years in addition to being a scout for forty (40) years? Was the guy born a space marine or something?

Because last I ever remember reading, space marine recruits still need to be in the early to mid stages of puberty, and the process to turn someone into a space marine takes about a decade.


At any rate, my character:

*Name:* Sciathan Cleite

*Age:* 62

*Appearance:* Sciathan is a pale skinned warrior with chestnut coloured eyes and an average height. His body is of a slightly lighter build, more akin to being that of taut and wiry. Sciathan has dark hair pulled back into a bound tail, revealing a fifty year service stud on his forehead and a slight scar running from the bottom left of his nose to the top lip.

His armour is coloured jet black, and adorned with an ivory raven skull set into the chest of his Corvus patter armour. There are a pair of avian skulls which hang from his belt, trophies or tokens of an older time. Along Sciathan's greaves are swooping white ravens descending upon whoever may be on the verge of feeling the Emperor's wrath.

*Personality:* Sciathan is zealous in his desires, working himself to the core in order to prove that he is worthy of the honours bestowed upon him in life; though deep down nothing ever feels good enough, enough to justify his life. Sciathan is often critical of those around him, causing a friction that often is not helped by a desire for personal knowledge of another. This combination has, in the past, gotten him under the skin of those closest; and not for the better.

*Background:* Born a native of Kiavahr, Sciathan is one of few to earn the right of being taken from the factory world and made into one of the denizens of Ravenspire. For twelve years Sciathan underwent the process of becoming a space marine, both the surgeries and the training as a scout until ultimately he and those he had trained alongside for years earned their place as true Raven Guard.

Upon a back-water jungle world serving as a research outpost for the Imperium, the second shadow-company of the Raven Guard did battle with the Eldar. Those of Sciathan's scout squad were responsible for locating the main wraith-gate of the aliens and pin-pointing its location to the rest of the company. The battle that came from this broke the back of the Eldar in the area, ultimately forcing them from the planet.

After receiving his black carapace, Sciathan began his training as a tactical marine, then devestator, and finally an assault marine before his place in the company was fully decided. Across these thirty years Sciathan Cleite fought all manner of enemy, from vile alien to mutant and human turncoats. 

At the end of those thirty years, Sciathan was made one of a tactical squad, where he remained for three years until second company was forced to fight a war on two fronts. Initially the Raven Guard aided Imperial defences in evacuating a system from the depredations of an oncoming splinter fleet, Sciathan taking part in a drop pod assault that would lead to the death of a Tyranid leader beast and buy the evacuation crucial hours to save as many lives as possible.

In the end, the planets of the system were virus or firebombed to rob the Tyranids of their bio-mass. But upon this act, a new horror made itself known in the form of ork pirates. The bastard greenskin menace plagued the evacuation ship, to which the Raven Guards response was to scuttle the pirate fleet and again save the lives they could. Sciathan took part in a boarding action on one of the ork vessels, his squad taking control of the ramshackle creation and ultimately having it ram into the engines of the ork flag-ship; reducing the leviathan of a vessel to little more than a drifting hulk for second company's strike cruiser to do away with.

For acts against both the Tyranids and Orks, Sciathan was given the honour of bearing a jump pack into battle as one of an assault squad. An honour in which he accepted, and has fought to earn again and again for these last four years.

*Weapons:* Bolt pistol '_Fragilis Alas_', chainsword '_Corvus Vocationem_'

*Equipment:* Mk VI 'Corvus' power armour (The Raven Guard do have Mk VII and VIII by the way; Shrike and Korvydae both wear modified Mk VII), jump pack, frag and krak grenades.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*darkreever:* Yes, you probably are the only one that noticed . My bad. 

Anyway, your character looks fine, welcome aboard. 

Also, *Euphrati* has reserved a spot via PM, so that's only one place left.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> So does this mean that I am the only one who has noticed the fact that Lex Korvus is eighty (80) years old, was a devestator for thirty-five (35) years in addition to being a scout for forty (40) years? Was the guy born a space marine or something?
> 
> Because last I ever remember reading, space marine recruits still need to be in the early to mid stages of puberty, and the process to turn someone into a space marine takes about a decade.


Changed length of service and added some more detail.


LotN


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Name: Damir Roath

Age: 43 

Appearance: Damir's eyes, at one time a dusty cerulean, have begun to darken under the influence of the genetic legacy of Corax into the colour of blued steel and hold a thinly veiled measure of impetuous amusement when he often chooses to go un-helmed in battle. His hair, a shade of ebony so dark that it contains undertones of blue, is cropped into a short and wry crest that only enhances the roguishly handsome qualities of his chiseled features. Standing at 7'5", Damir's build is that of a lean brawler- his muscles sleek and corded like a predator in the prime health of youth.

The breathtaking blackwork of tattooed raven's wings stand out against the alabaster pale skin of Damir's densely muscled shoulders and back; the vein of each primary feather bearing the intricate script-work of words copied from the archives of Corax's own writings. Faint scars mark Damir's hands and forearms, relics from the back-alley gang fights of his youth. The midnight sweep of his left eyebrow is pierced through with a simple silver hoop and Damir has a habit of arching it while cocking his head in punctuation of his more sardonic moments. 

Personality: Damir's nature is akin to that of an impetuously brazen and impulsive young Roc who has yet to find the true limits of his wings. His biting wit, blade-keen and often of a darkly morbid theme, is backed by an equally fierce intelligence, though Damir has been known to make a sport of feigned ignorance when dealing with his older brethren at times. Hidden under this, however, lies the heart of a young warrior who is trying to find his place still and devoutly loyal to his brothers and his duty to the point of self-sacrifice. 

Background: A murder's blade left Damir an orphan at the age of 6 in the slums-levels of Kiavahr's main hive, where he survived in the cut-throat world of the gangs that rules the back alleyways of the Forgotten Quarter. Damir does not often speak of his time on the streets or what happened there, typically re-directing or outright ignoring questions leveled about those years.

Yet it was there, in the cruel semi-brotherhood of forsaken souls, that Damir learned the foundations of his speed and skill in knife fighting. Even after being plucked from humanity's underbelly and forged into the gene-enhanced son of the Primarch Corax, Damir's no-holds-barred style of close combat is forever tainted by nights of his youth that he had to fight merely to survive the next hour. Facing him in the training cages is akin to facing a whirlwind of vicious blades, punches, kicks, and grapples.

Damir's time in the scout company, and later in a devastator squad, was punctuated with combat actions that bordered on the line of recklessness, though the young warrior displayed an uncanny ability to turn the tables in his squad's favour time and time again. More than once has he come under the interest of the Librarium for his ability to defy the odds placed against him through seeming chance strokes of sheer luck, though nothing has come of such attentions as of yet and Damir shys away from the subject with an uneasy laugh.

It was only a handful of years ago that Damir advanced into the ranks of the assault squads, and his brazen nature has only become more pointed in that span. Damir had never outright defied the direct words of orders given to him; though he has been known to stretch the bounds of what they say, or more importantly do _Not _say, at times.

Weapons/Equipment: A pair of twined and blackened combat blades strapped to his hips, a bolt pistol mag-locked to his right thigh, a chainsword sheathed in an overhand draw next to his jump pack, and 3 each frag/krak grenades slung across his chest. Damir wears one of the chapter's newer suits of 'Aquila' patterned armour that, like it bearer, seems to carry an air of a young hero who has only begun to earn his way in its limited honour marks. The clutch of Damir's Corvidae is hung on fine silver chains across his chest, resting over his primary heart.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just before everyone complains about Roath being below the age limit, I've decided to allow the character to have a slightly reduced age but as a side effect, will not have as much experience as the rest of the characters participating in this roleplay. There's only one spot left which I'm hoping someone will fill by the end of the week, so I can have an action thread posted up on Saturday. If someone gets their character up before Wednesday, I'll post the action thread on Wednesday, but after Wednesday, then it'll be Saturday that the action thread starts.

And before you ask, I'm not allowing any more characters to have any exceptions from the recruitment sheet whatsoever.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Name: *
Alesso Reshi

*Age: *
88

*Appearance:* 

Alesso is wiry, 7'8 in armour, His hair is naturally very dark, his skin is very pale, though not as much so as the elder members of the chapter. He has very pale blue eyes. His Aquilla Pattern armour bears a few faint scars from previous battles, those which the artificers could not remove.

*Personality: *
Alesso is known for seeing more than his brethren. He was always a spotter in his time as a scout and devestator. He watches his prey, his patience boundless, learning their patterns and preparing a perfect strike. Alesso is almost always calm, rarely displaying any emotion on the battlefield. He can be distant at points, allowing his more aggressive brethren to voice their opinions or make a strike. Alesso is sometimes slow to respond to his superiors, always intent on double checking and being certain of the information he provides. 

*Background:* 

Alesso's time in the scout forces of the Raven guard was spent as a sniper spotter, he picked out the shots for the removal of no less than seven leading members of various enemy forces, alongside countless lesser targets. Alesso played a similar role while he was in the devestator squads, he served as a spotter, marking out targets for his companion, who bore a missile launcher. Alesso would pick out both armored and infantry targets, selecting the units who had the most high priority. 

As a scout, his unit was split into two combat squads, Alesso was picking out the main leader of the attack, when an uncharacteristically stealthy attack from the orks hit them from behind. Alesso's team was almost completely destroyed, the entire combat squad was killed, other than Alesso. Alesso used two knives to attack the apparent leader, keeping him occupied whilst the other squad members managed to escape. Surprisingly, even to Alesso, he bested the ork leader in single combat, before escaping the other orks thanks to the suppressing fire from his remaining squadmate, who had gathered on his position.

During a campaign against the world eaters, Alesso's devastator squad was deployed on the defensive and Alesso acted as spotter for the PDF's artillery. His greatest moment was when he ordered three of the basilisks to fire upon a ridge which destroyed a concealed command center, destroying one of the leaders of the assault as well as an armored column that would have easily overrun the imperial forces at the position. This action also gave the Raven Guard a chance to launch a decisive strike, killing the main leader of the assault. For his service, he was promoted to Assaut Marine.

*Weapons/Equipment Choices: *

A Bolt Pistol, Magnoculars, a Chainsword, 4 Frag Grenades, 6 Krak Grenades, Mk VII 'Aquilla Pattern' armour with enhanced optics.

Is that OK, or is there too much deviation?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's a bit too much deviation I'm afraid. You might get access to the knife later in the Roleplay, but for now, stick with the Chainsword and the Bolt pistol I'm afraid. Sorry about that.

Okay, now that said, we have our six team members. I'll have the action thread up on Wednesday (tommorow), so stay tuned for that.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, got rid of the knife. Did anything else need to go?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope, nothing else needed changing . 

The action thread should be up on Wednesday for sure at this rate, I'm busy writing it up on a word document at the moment.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I just noticed that Darkreever has said that his character went from scout, to tactical marine, to devastator. As far as I am aware, tactical marine is after assault marine.
I think the ranking goes:
Scout
Devestator
Assault Marine
Tactical Marine

The Raven guard may be different, I'm not sure, but I thought that that's how most Chapters did it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Darkreever thinks, and this is probably accurate, that Raven Guard need to be able to adapt to situations and to do so they need to be trained in every form of warfare but they also have to be well suited to whatever they appear to be best at. For example, being fluid in their command structure it is little use having someone who is a brilliant assault marine stuck as a devestator for 50 years is it?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how the ranking goes with the Raven Guard, thanks for pointing that out. *Darkreever*, if it isn't too much effort, could you change your background a bit? 

Cheers.

EDIT: Ninja'd, and both *Darkreever* and *Santaire* has a pretty valid reason actually.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> EDIT: Ninja'd, and both *Darkreever* and *Santaire* has a pretty valid reason actually.


I will take it from this that you are not going to be expecting me to make that change then.

And for the record, one of the more common practices for squad placement from the codex astartes is to have a marine rotated through tactical, devestator, and assault (generally in that order given the focus of those roles.)

Some more divergent chapters, those who tend to have a greater favour of certain roles, might have being made a member of certain squads an earned honour. However, the Raven Guard are actually a fairly codex adhering chapter.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, fair enough, just checking.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, *Darkreever*, that's cool, you don't have to make the change. 

Action thread's up. 

*Romero's Own* and *Malochai* have already posted, and both posts look pretty good to me. Next update, will as mentioned before, be next Wednesday.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it OK that I put the distances in my post? If that's a form of godmodding then I'm sorry and I'll remove it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, sure - that's okay. . Nice post, by the way.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention that I'm going to be out of action from next friday until the following tuesday


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the heads up.

Also folks, as a quick reminder, can you try and get your post up, for those of you who haven't already, up by Wednesday? That way, we can move onto Update 2 as planned. Otherwise, I'll let it roll until Saturday. Action thread is here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112102.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A couple things that have been bothering me about the start here, that maybe you can clear up Bane.

Why is a Raven Guard sergeant yelling when there are enemies approaching? Wouldn't he be better of, just like the rest of us, moving away from the downed ship and staying out of sight so that he might better assess the situation and/or find the rest of his squad?

Why is our only course of action to fight the incoming hostiles? Have we not just crashed behind enemy lines, sustained an unknown number of injuries (deaths included in that), and have only a finite amount of ammo? Wouldn't recovering our dead and moving away from the large target that is a crashed thunderhawk be a better idea than wading to an unknown number of enemies and potentially sustaining further injury?

Finally, can you give us a vague idea of how many hostiles are coming at us and how far away they currently are? To say you were vague about that is an understatement as you said a couple (and gave no mention as to relative distance for any of us; like if they were in rifle range or whatnot), at least one player so far has assumed small platoon strength, and several people have assumed distances between not in gunfire range, in gunfire range, and close enough to hurl a grenade at.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreeing completely with Darkreever I have to say.

If you have an unknown amount of marines, there is a reasonably large enemy force approaching and you are Raven Guard, the epitome of sneaky when it comes to Space Marines you do not yell out that there are hostiles approaching. You use the vox and the bio lines in your HUD to tell you how many marines you have and then you fall back from the crashed thunderhawk, taking your dead with you because there is no telling what kind of support the enemy will have


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

darkreever said:


> A couple things that have been bothering me about the start here, that maybe you can clear up Bane.
> 
> Why is a Raven Guard sergeant yelling when there are enemies approaching? Wouldn't he be better of, just like the rest of us, moving away from the downed ship and staying out of sight so that he might better assess the situation and/or find the rest of his squad?
> 
> ...





Santaire said:


> Agreeing completely with Darkreever I have to say.
> 
> If you have an unknown amount of marines, there is a reasonably large enemy force approaching and you are Raven Guard, the epitome of sneaky when it comes to Space Marines you do not yell out that there are hostiles approaching. You use the vox and the bio lines in your HUD to tell you how many marines you have and then you fall back from the crashed thunderhawk, taking your dead with you because there is no telling what kind of support the enemy will have


Sorry about this. I'll probably go and do some editing then now that you've pointed all of this out. If worse comes to worse I'll probably restart the action thread from scratch. Either way, the update is now extended to the following wednesday.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

In regards to hostile numbers and relative location, those things you can give us an idea of here or at the end of your post through a quick edit; effectively solving those small issues.

The general acting like mundane marines however, that might be a bit harder to get around. Having Korvis call those characters already fighting off through the use of short range vox system (assuming only the longer ranged systems are being jammed) might be a good idea. Otherwise Korvis' moment of unclear thinking (potential minor injury to the head caused by the crash, something that might take a few minutes for his body to get around) may have forced our collective hands in this.


It is also possible for those of us who have not posted to voice such a thing, that we should fall back rather than get into a fight in which we know so little. 

Though considering there are only two or three of us who have not posted, and we are the 'younger' members of the squad, it does not bode well for so many of our number to be thinking so unclearly.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll thoroughly go through my post later, I can't think straight enough to make sure I get it right, right now


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a quick reminder folks, the next update will be the coming Wednesday, so I suggest you get your posts done/redone before then.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Another quick reminder, Action thread update will be posted tommorow, so for those who are yet to do so, or make their changes, do it quickly or let me know if you can't make it!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that. Meant to get it up yesterday but events conspired against me. At work right now, but my post will be up by nights end.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Roath will be up today, had a few things come up over the weekend that halted me from posting when I wanted to sadly- but he will be making his enterance before the day is out!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool. In that case I'll put up the action thread by the end of tommorow then. Also, for those of you who have already posted, great job!

Only Romero's Own and HOGGLORD have to update their posts as well.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok. Have edited my post. Hope it is good now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That should be okay, just go through and double check your spelling because I noticed a few errors, and maybe space out the paragraphs a bit.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just want to clarify, my character won't disobey orders in the RP. He just likes machines rather than his battle-brothers and isn't afraid to let them know that. He might be disrespectful but he isn't going to disobey any orders.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And your point is? :grin:

I do find it somewhat interested how the update manages to completely ignore some things. Either the actions of some or the predicaments of others. A big one would be the fact that Roath is still pinned beneath wreckage, as Euphrati only had him struggling to lift the bulk of a wing off his body.

Of the three players who have already posted, all have ignored this fact and its kind of a big one unless we plan on leaving him and that geneseed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*facepalm*.

And the award for the GM with the most errors in one roleplay goes to... me.

Editing. Shouldn't be as a big change as the previous updates, though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

For those who haven't posted yet, the next update will go live on Wednesday/Thursday. Just a quick reminder


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You might want to just make that Thursday. Those of us who haven't posted who are yanks may be a bit indisposed on Wednesday, it being a rather large holiday for us and all.

I think thats no more than Euphrati and I, and I plan on getting my post in by tomorrow, but just a fore-warning.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

umm. In my first post i asked if i could destroy the thunderhawk so the cultists could not salvage it but i never got a reply. So can i? When i find out i will write my post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

darkreever: Cool, I'll make it a Thursday then.

Romero's Own: Sorry about that - but yeah, go for it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Romero, it might be worth working with Euphrati and/or myself to rig the remains of _Corax's Honour_. We are Raven Guard after all, luring enemies with what looks like salvage only for it to be booby trapped is far from beyond us.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

if you want to work together on that trap then i'm happy to work with you darkreever. Send me a message on your ideas and we can work somthing out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to allow the update extend until Saturday giving time for darkreever to post and me to get it together.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Action thread is up. Do what you will with it. Next Saturday is the deadline.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Only two of you have posted so far, just a quick reminder that the action thread is due on Saturday.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Two more of you need to post before I get the next update, so I've decided that I'm going to give Lord of the Night and Euphrati until Monday to get their posts up. Then, whether they've posted or not, I'll put up the next update. 

Sorry for the delay for those that have already posted.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My apologies, I thought I had posted already. I'll post right now.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

New update is up. Deadline is Monday. You can either PM each other about what choice you wish to make or do it without acknowledging the others views.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

So, it's Sunday, and none of you have posted. Can you all get your posts done before Monday or should I extend the deadline until next Monday?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll post up in a second, I just need to check something with the rest of the guys.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Damn, sorry Bane! I was going to post up in this thread the idea so everyone could refer back to it but forgot!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> So, it's Sunday, and none of you have posted. Can you all get your posts done before Monday or should I extend the deadline until next Monday?


Well, I can only assume we would have posted sooner had we gotten a response about our decision. Or at the very least that is what I was waiting for, can't speak for anyone else at this time.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I would recommend a two day extension; or alternatively do the update tomorrow as you had planned and that will give each of us more we can post about.

As it stands the thought of only allowing a few of our number to seek the Ultramarine is my idea (so if you update before we post have Cliete come up with it) and Euphrati brought up a good point that having our wounded be the bait would look to make sense if it is an ambush (so have Roath add that to the idea.)

Lord of the Night expressed interest in having Korvus go, Cleite would want the honour of being bait as would Roath. However I think both of those (well I know Cleite would) would be opposed to Korvus going.

If you do the update as scheduled, then I would suggest having Korvis choose Roath or Cleite as well as Aethon. This would give one of the two who came up with the major aspects of the option the honour of being at its forefront while one of the squads older brothers takes the other spot.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the suggestions, and I've decided I'll extend the deadline until Wednesday.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Next Update is up! You have until Wednesday to Post. Go, go, go.

Comment below if you find any flaws in the update, want to discuss tactics, or to let me know if you are going to be unavailable to reach this update.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sory i didn't post last update. Somthing unexpected came up.

And bane, i can't find me anywhere on the update.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're in the second Group with Korvus (LOTN) and Reshi (HOGGLORD).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm extending the deadline for the latest update until Saturday, so those of you who haven't posted, can post then. Those who already have posted, apologies for the delay - great job!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Apologies about the delay, my post is now up. Overall, I must apologize as my posting for this RP has generally come in late or near the end of your intended deadlines Bane.

Sadly though, I must admit that there is some reason for this. A small part of it comes from my work load, which often leaves me with precious little time in which to make posts in general, but more importantly than that the updates in general leave a bit to be desired, at least for me.

Don't take this the wrong way, but many of your updates have been either a tad laughable or outright boring. Take the opening post for example, originally you had us crash, enemies nearby, and we attacked them. It took myself and Euphrati (if my memory serves me) to point out to you that the Raven Guard would more than likely fall back in the face of something like that; and that was only after many of the players had posted.

This latest update is further a point to the likes of that. As Raven Guard we are a damn sight good at the likes of stealth and subterfuge, and yet a small group of Red Corsair raptors manage to get the jump on a bunch of us pretty much the moment the squad splits up? I had guessed that much was going to happen when you gave us only two options to choose from in the first place in the previous update.


That is not to say that your efforts are the sole reason for me being more hard pressed to make a post though. Some of the reason lies with the other members of the player group as well; and so this next bit is aimed more at them rather than the GM.

Honestly, how many of you looked into some information for the Raven Guard for your characters? Not to pick on Malochai in this instant, but the actions of his character in this update have a direct impact on my own character, but why on earth would an older veteran like Tev walk out in the open after spotting not one, but six Ultramarines near a downed drop pod with no evidence of a fight. (You will notice that Bane did not mention any sort of combat having taken place in the area, something that any astartes veteran should ahve been able to notice.) And adding to that, when he heard shooting, why did he give away the fact that it might have been other members of the squad in trouble? Until that point, Tev was the only member of the squad that these Ultramarines would have known about; giving away the fact that there were others simply gives a potential enemy (as Bane can very easily have these six Ultramarines turn out to be Red Corsairs in disguise) information they may not have had confirmation on.


Some of this may come from my greater amount of experience from these many years, both with the lore of 40k and online role playing in general. But in the end I felt these were things that had to be said.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think it's so bad, I've really enjoyed most of this RP. The characters are good and with a general variety which I don't see in all other RPs. The action hasn't actually been a problem in my eyes.

Though it's true it's not exactly raven guard style, I don't think that it's ridiculously far off either. I personally like how and where this RP is going.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Apologies about the delay, my post is now up. Overall, I must apologize as my posting for this RP has generally come in late or near the end of your intended deadlines Bane.
> 
> Sadly though, I must admit that there is some reason for this. A small part of it comes from my work load, which often leaves me with precious little time in which to make posts in general, but more importantly than that the updates in general leave a bit to be desired, at least for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your honest criticism, and I'm always open to any issues that anybody has with this roleplay. I'm going to do my best at improving the RP updates in the future, and I probably should have picked a Chapter not as famous as the Raven Guard for this Roleplay in order to have more free-reign with their tactics and such. I'll admit that I've fucked a lot of things up in this Roleplay, and there's little I can do to go back and re-write everything, but I'll do my best to improve in the future. 

Thanks for your comment as well, HOGGLORD. Next update will be posted by the end of Today, unless something comes up.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I used my knowledge from _The Unkindness of Ravens_ on the Raven Guard training methods, and the corvia totems that all Raven Guard wear.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

New update is up. You have a week to complete, so get posting. It's another co-op one, so I'm willing to extend the deadline for another week if needed. Any issues/feedback let me know ASAP.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

looks good, will post soon but have some issues.

1:i still can't find my name in the update, but i do know where i am.

2: i am pretty sure i killed a raptor too, i think i did anyway.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Guys, should we try and take a prisoner? I mean before it was useless but we have a librarian now...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Any issues/feedback let me know ASAP.


Alright I have something: how long are you spending on these updates Bane?

They are rather generic most of the time. For example, in this current update I believe I am the only particular character who gets a specific section in the update, but half the group posted and kind of need specific direction. This isn't the first time you have done this, so honestly what is the deal?

It goes a bit of a way for you, the GM, to include specific bits for each of the player-characters where needed. I mean, this is not the first time where Romero has asked you where his bit in the update is. Look at my own RP; I give each of the players specific prompts in almost every single update, because if all I did was give the entire group generic stuff every-time, it would quickly grow boring for them and they would struggle to post.


Though mention of relevance should be addressed as well. I got a specific bit in this update, but can't use most of it in the end. Cleite flanked the Ultramarine position, if/when they followed after Tev, Cleite would have been behind them. Not only that, but you included the name of the Librarian, something that none of us know and so its information I simply cannot use. Part of me feels like you did not even bother to read my post from the previous update, beyond the fact that Cleite has not moved to engage the raptors.

Its a bit disconcerting, and goes back to the notion of something that makes me less enthused about posting.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Alright I have something: how long are you spending on these updates Bane?
> 
> They are rather generic most of the time. For example, in this current update I believe I am the only particular character who gets a specific section in the update, but half the group posted and kind of need specific direction. This isn't the first time you have done this, so honestly what is the deal?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. You all deserve better than me as a GM and I'm leaning strongly towards scrapping this whole thing altogether and maybe doing a new thing. As you've highlighted, this has just has a lot of flaws, and I accept that they're mostly my fault. I'm far from the best GM out there - and I'm more suited to participating in Roleplays rather than running them. 

Regarding the update time, I put about half an hour / three-quarters of an hour into them. 

The Roleplay was intended to be mostly group updates with little individual work, with all of you working together as a team, therefore there would be little posts devoted to single individuals. However, I understand that this has presented a lot of flaws and as you've pointed out, If I do do another roleplay or continue with this one then I will stick to writing out individual group updates. 

I'm probably going to scrap this Roleplay due to the huge flaws that it has, apologies for those that wish to continue, and If I don't continue, I'll post a plot as to how this would have gone if I would have continued.

:russianroulette:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

First, does anyone plan on posting in this update or am I going to be the only one? (Working on my post as I write this one.)



Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm far from the best GM out there - and I'm more suited to participating in Roleplays rather than running them.


You only get better as a GM by learning from your mistakes and taking the advice or pointers of others. Not much more can really be said to be quite honest.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Regarding the update time, I put about half an hour / three-quarters of an hour into them.


Personally, the first time I read this line I simply balked at it. You mean to say that you spend all of 30-45 minutes on an update? I'm not just talking about writing the actual thing, though any update worth its salt should take (in my opinion) nothing short of an hour. I mean you, the GM, finding out what your players are doing since the previous update, how that affects things, what your response is going to be, writing the update, and any additional information you want to give.

I can tell you right now that in my own RP, the next update takes me days. Both because I set high expectations of my players and have high expectations of what I intend to return to them. The actual writing of an update takes me several hours, largely due to the fact that though I have group sections in the update, I try to give each of the players specifics for their own posts.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Roleplay was intended to be mostly group updates with little individual work, with all of you working together as a team, therefore there would be little posts devoted to single individuals.


Thats great and all if you want to pump out egenric updates, but it gets very bland very fast. Having stuff for the individual members gives each of them something more personal they can write about; or at least splitting things up can do that for you. In the most recent of my own updates I ended with the entire player group essentially splitting into pairs for landing. I aimed to give each member something specific for themselves, but for the most part the final bit is multiple pair updates rather than a single generic one for everyone to try and follow.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> However, I understand that this has presented a lot of flaws and as you've pointed out, If I do do another roleplay or continue with this one then I will stick to writing out individual group updates.


You don't have to move entirely to individual bits, but having them does help the players. As things stand, there was nothing special about the raptors attacking the one half of the group. They were essentially fighting carbon copies of one enemy. (The players were outnumbered, you could have had two raptors rush one of the players, a raptor wielding a power weapon, a raptor favouring a particular way to fight, etc.)



Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm probably going to scrap this Roleplay due to the huge flaws that it has, apologies for those that wish to continue,


I'll be truthful, when I read this I almost posted to resign my spot. There is nothing I like to see more than a GM willing to give up and walk away rather than to try and improve when his/her players are still there. We are less than forty posts in and you want to throw the towel?

Well, if you do decide to not continue at least you'll have made that choice sooner than some others have; would have loved a chance to continue A Life of Adventure.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your comment - apologies for any issues that you have. If anyone wishes to continue running the RP in my stead, I can PM the plot to them if they wish or they can take it in their own direction, and if nobody wants to continue as GM then I'll post the plot here.

I understand your issues, darkreever, you can resign if you want, I'm not going to hold it against you - I shouldn't anyway. I think my decision is going to be to throw in the towel on this one in the end - apologies for all that invested their time in it, and thanks for those that offered criticism, you've helped me a lot. Those that haven't, well - thanks for participating and good luck with any future roleplays that you continue to participate in/run. 

If I ever start a future Roleplay, I can pretty much guarantee that It won't be in the Warhammer 40k/Fantasy Universe - if it will be any, it will be in an urban fantasy modern day setting.

So, just to clarify, there isn't going to be anymore future updates to this roleplay unless someone decides to adopt it. That person can be already a character in the Roleplay if they wish or a newcomer - as long as they have experience in the roleplaying forum.


----------

